# Meet Zippy, my British Blue Boy!



## Zippy&Co

Hi there,

Just stumbled upon this great site and thought I'd introduce my cat Zippy!

Zippy is an 18 month old British Blue Male, I also have a 5 month old British Blue girl called Millie and a 5 month old British Black Male called Scooby! I'll have to post Mille and Scooby's pictures later, as I'm at work at the moment, and only have Zippy's with me.

I only intended having one cat, but he's so brilliant, I couldn't stop myself! Hope you like Zippy ......





















Hope you like them!  

Carol


----------



## leylaf

wow!!

What a beautiful boy you've got there!! He also looks like he's quite a big boy too! lol

I'm new here too, but I'll say a big welcome 

Leyla xx


----------



## kitkat

What a cute name for a cute kitty! I can't wait to see the other pictures. Hope you enjoy the forum Carol


----------



## Zippy&Co

*Zippy!*

Hi Leyla & Kim

Lovely to hear from you both. You're right! Zippy is a big boy :lol: and still growing!  

Here's a picture of Zippy taking it easy (as usual! :wink: )










and this is Millie, Zippy's half sister (they both have the same daddy)!










My latest addition is Scooby, my British Black kitten, he's the cousin of Zippy & Millie. I'll post a picture of Scooby very shortly!

It's a great site, I've really enjoyed reading the posts, Rainbow Bridge is very sweet, and a great way to honour our four legged family members.

Carol x


----------



## marie73

Welcome to the Forum, Carol! 

I'll have to wait until I get home to be able to see the pictures.  stupid work computer!

:2kitties


----------



## DesnBaby

Welcome Carol, Zippy is very handsome and Millie is a doll  , can't wait to see pictures of Scooby! :wink:


----------



## zippy96444

Beautiful kitties! Love the color! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## coaster

I just love the appearance of British Shorthairs. They just look so, well, British!! :lol:


----------



## Zippy&Co

Thanks very much everyone!    

Glad you like them!  

What do you mean Coaster, saying they look so British??? 8O 8O :wink: :lol: What's up with us Brits??? 8O :? :wink: :lol: 

Only Joking!!!

Carol

P.S.

Here's my other British Black Kitten: Scooby! (as you can see, Zippy has muscled in on the picture, relaxing again!)


----------



## coaster

Zippy&Co said:


> What do you mean Coaster, saying they look so British???


I did say I loved the look. :wink: 

I don't know what it is ... just kind of a "stiff upper lip" look, you know ... solid, dependable, calm and confident. Just the kind of demeanor you'd expect from a Brit, I guess. Isn't that what comes across here?










I apologize for the stereotype, but at least it's a good one.


----------



## Zippy&Co

Hi Tim,

Apology accepted :wink: :lol: :lol: 

I thought Zippy's expression says something like


> I'm watching you Coaster!


 8) :wink: :lol: 

Carol x


----------



## coaster

He can watch me all day long, if he wants. But to do that, he'll have to come over here and live with ME!!









I'd love to have a British Blue. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie

I think your little black Scooby would love Pennsylvania! Welcome, Zippy&Co!


----------



## debo

Gorgeous kitties! :lol:


----------



## Zippy&Co

Thanks everyone for your kind messages and for your warm welcomes  

Aww, I couldn't part with any of my babies! Mind you, when I came home tonight and found that Zippy had poo'd in the bath again, I could have gladly shipped him off to one of you! :wink: 8O 

He's an absolute rascal! :roll: 

I bet you'd have been shipping him back before long! :wink: 

Carol x


----------



## leylaf

wow, all of your cats are just gorgeous!!!

There is just something so kissable about a british blue face :lol:

I'll trade you your bath poo-er for my 8 week old leg climber!!! lolol

Ley xx


----------



## Zippy&Co

Hi Ley!

Aww, thank you :lol: 

I think we need to see a picture of your 8 week old leg climber!!! :wink: 

Carol x


----------



## doodlebug

Awww....they're so cute and cuddly looking!


----------



## Zippy&Co

Aww thank you   

All 3 of them are complete rascals :wink: :roll: 

They do make me laugh! Last night Scooby (my little black kitten), laid on my pillow playing with my hair as usual! :roll: He seems to be fascinated with it, and then after a while, he falls in to a deep sleep! :lol: 

Zippy & Millie (my 2 blue's lay cuddled up to each other, at the side of me) snoring loudly! :roll: 

As you can imagine, a good night's sleep was probably had by the kitts, but not by me! :roll: :wink: 

Oh, well! :wink: 

Carol xx


----------



## clintsworld

They have ATTITUDE!!! :lol: Much like Tazz in this pic:










Oh, and if you have a cat with TUDE, he HAS to have his OWN WEBSITE!:lol: :lol: 

http://www.clintsworld.com/tazzman

Ciao!


----------



## Jeanie

Tazz not only has TUDE, he's clever and very handsome! Nice layout, Clint!


----------



## Zippy&Co

Aww, Tazz is a very handsome guy!

Lots of "Tude" ehe??? :lol: 8) 

Carol x


----------



## Jewel'd Diamond

Your cats are soo cute..


----------



## Zippy&Co

Aww, thank you very much :lol: 

They can be real rascals some time, but I wouldn't want to be without them! :wink: 

Carol xx


----------

